# Solved: Thunderbird is taking forever to open each time



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

I have windows 7 home and I use Thunderbird for my email. I love it, but lately it is taking forever to open each time.....it will take easily 30 seconds. Anyone have any ideas what to do?

Thanks!


----------



## Zri (Jul 9, 2006)

You might need to compact your mail folders. Compacting the mail folders would increase the performance of Thunderbird. Here are some additional information on maintaining Thunderbird's performance:
Performance - Thunderbird
Compacting folders
Keep it working - Thunderbird


----------



## Rajeshd1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Try to put the computer in clean boot and check if any third party application is causing an issue...
Press the windows key and the letter R simultaneously to start the run window and type msconfig and select Selective start up and make sure that in services tab hide all microsoft programes is checked ...Try in clean boot and let us know


----------



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

Thanks for the suggestion: unfortunately, I tried clean boot and it didn't help the slow performance. Compacting: sorry for the naive question, but I won't lose any emails with this, will I?


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Go to start, programs Thunderbird, *Thunderbird (safe-mode)* and start Thunderbird in safe mode.
If it runs good then it is a add-on or plugs in you have. 
Then you can start with last add-on you upgrade or got and disable it and restart to see if that is the trouble.


----------



## Rajeshd1 (Mar 10, 2010)

no u wont lose any emails


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Thanks Rajeshd1, I missed that part.

No it will not effect your email.

You can get that is good to have for Thunderbird and more is MozBackup.
http://mozbackup.jasnapaka.com/



> MozBackup is a simple utility for creating backups of Mozilla Firefox, Mozilla Thunderbird, Mozilla Sunbird, Flock, SeaMonkey, Mozilla Suite, Spicebird, Songbird and Netscape profiles.
> 
> It allows you to backup and restore bookmarks, mail, contacts, history, extensions, passwords, cache etc. It's an easy way to do Firefox backup, Thunderbird backup ...


----------



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

Hi, thanks for these. I do have Mozbackup so I'm well backed-up. 

I tried opening Thunderbird in safe mode and it worked; TB opened right away....tried this several times over period of an hour to make sure. 

So what now? As far as I know the only plugin I have is Lightning, and that came with TB. Are we talking plugins, etc, external to TB? 

Thanks!


----------



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

I had previously compacted the inbox and sent box but it didn't have any effect.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Good then Thunderbird open OK.

So what was added or updated that changed things?

My guess is a Add-on

Go to tools, Add-on and a pop-up box will show up with all the Add-on.
Click on the Extensions button on top. 
Now your see all the Add-ons you have.

I would disable the last one you added or updated and then close TB and open it again.
See if all is OK. If all is OK then you that it was that Add-on so uninstall it or you can check to see if there is a update for it because you just may of gotten one that was buggy and they fixed it. 
If you still have the trouble then disable something else. 
You have to again to close TB and start it again to see if things work or not.

Get this add-on. InfoLister https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/infolister/
It gives you lots of info and also when a add-on was last updated. Does not show date on plugins

When you install it and you go to the addon like I said above find InfoLister in the list and click on options. 
Then click "customize output" button. 
Check all the boxes.
Then pick the format to save. (I use simple HTML)

Now go to the "General" button and click it.
Check the box at the top.
Click the "Show Information" button.
Now you will see all listed in what ever format you picked.
You then can save that info in the same format. 
Note: It will also list what you have disabled.


----------



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

So sorry to take so long to reply! I did what you said and disabled Lightning and now TB opens instantly (there are no other add-ons.) So, that's the problem right there as you rightly figured. 

But what do I do now? I really, really need Lightning, which gives me all the vital reminders I need...it's one of the main features I use; the reason I have TB. (Well, that and the fact I hated Outlook...) Any ideas for "fixing" Lightning?


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I hate and would never use Outlook either.

It this the Lightning your got.
Is that not the same it ask if you want to install when you install Thunderbird.

You can try other calendars or if once you wait for it to open all works OK and just get used to it. 
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/search/?q=calendar&cat=all&x=0&y=0

Is ReminderFox also that is a add-on for both Firefox and Thunderbird.

Even calendars that are at some of the newer version of online email and if your moving around on the go then that may be good it you can not always be at your own computer.
So will call it a "Organizer" but you always have the calendar with it.


----------



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

That's the one.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Now if your new to Firefox and Thunderbird then you need to know any add-on or plug-in adds to the load time of Firefox and Thunderbird opening.

Just go to either Firefox or Thunderbird and open them in (safe-mode) and your see how much faster it is. 
That is not to say your not effected by older computer that is slower and may need more memory also because ever add-on that loads is in memory and that is why when you get a update to one or enable or disable a add-on your have to restore so it starts the program and loads it into memory.

Now if you have other add-on then maybe one of them can not get a long with "Lightning" so now you disable other add-ons and only have Lightning enable and then enable the other add-ons one at a time and restarting to rule out or find out if the another add-on is the trouble.
Because add-ons just do not get along with others.
And if that other add-on is there you may not need it as much as Lightning so you can get your trouble fix and keep Lightning and do way with what ever other add-on that may be making things act up.


----------



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

Thank you. I don't have any other add-ons; just Lightning, and I have disabled that, so TB opens just finre. I don't use Firefox. I tried to download reminderFox but it has a strange file extension and it won't download.....not sure what to do. I really need the calendar/reminders, etc.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

OK I see it wants to download the file. So are like that. 
So download the reminderfox-1.9.9.3.1-tb+fx+sb+sm*.xpi* file and save it to your desktop. 
Open the add-ons and click on the Extensions tab.
Now drag the *.xpi* file to the Extensions tab and then the rest will be like when it installs it for you from the web site. Just say OK and restart Thunderbird and hope it works OK and does what you need to do.
Then if you want to try others just disable it and install others till you get one you like the best and then go back and uninstall the ones you don't want.

By the was that can be a better way to install because you have the installer file and can keep it for a back up.


----------



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

Well, I'm using ReminderFox and it seems to be fine for now.....it will do everything that Lightning could do, and so far......TB is opening up immediately. So I'll stick with it till it becomes a problem, which I hope is never. 

Thank you for all your help, HeWee!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Glad it works and does all you need. 
You're welcome too.

You can mark this Solved by clicking the button in the top left.


----------

